# 2nd Annual Brooks OR Swap Meet September



## Tim the Skid (Jul 9, 2020)

Covid-19 has claimed another bike gathering. The second annual Northwest swap meet in Brooks, OR (formerly "Iron Ranch Swap") has been cancelled. I talked to the event organizer last night and due to the fact the Brooks fairgrounds/ museum is closed for the remainder of the year, the swap meet will not be held there. He did suggest that if things improve we could possibly put something together in early October at another location.


----------



## JimScott (Jul 9, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo!!!!! That really sucks. I'll pass the word to the Vancouver guys... - Jim Scott


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 9, 2020)

Jim, Maybe if things calm down we can throw something together this fall. Keep checking back on this thread.


----------



## JimScott (Jul 10, 2020)

Jim, Maybe if things calm down we can throw something together this fall. Keep checking back on this thread.

For a total cancel is extreme dont you think?
I can think of several closed and abandoned Kmart parking lots that could be used... heck we used to hold it in a nasty auto wrecking parking lot rain or shine.
We're smart people... not the type to fold like a cheap suit.


----------



## Boris (Jul 11, 2020)

JimScott said:


> Jim, Maybe if things calm down we can throw something together this fall. Keep checking back on this thread.
> 
> For a total cancel is extreme dont you think?
> I can think of several closed and abandoned Kmart parking lots that could be used... heck we used to hold it in a nasty auto wrecking parking lot rain or shine.
> We're smart people... not the type to fold like a cheap suit.




I'm folding. Guess I ain't so smart.


----------

